# Need lighting advice



## dubmaneh (Sep 29, 2012)

Need some advice on lighting for a standard 20g planted tank. Used to have a really nice PC fluorescent which grew anything I wanted, but it died many moons ago and I have been out of the planted scene since. 

Want to get back into flourishing plant growth. 

Any recommendations for a good light?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

Sunblaster T5HO from any hydroponics shop.


----------



## vraev (Mar 29, 2012)

There are plenty of great ones out there. What do you want to do : High tech setup or low tech? Do you have a particular budget in mind? In my opinion...lighting is very crucial. It might be worth it sometimes to buy the expensive one to get the result you seek. If you read around here or on plantedtank...u can find alternative brands (chihiros) that are cheaper versions of some popular brands as well.


----------

